# Sydney terrorist raids



## CQB (Aug 1, 2017)

This over here is  now about 48 hours old and is ongoing.  The indications to me are that this is a concern. The powers that be usually  (or have done in the past) arrest some jundi around specific dates: Australia Day, Anzac Day, Easter, Queens Birthday weekend, Christmas & Boxing Day and New Years Eve. These are standard arrest periods and usually occur one week from the above mentioned holidays.
So indications are that with no holidays in sight we've got a real one ( as opposed to a confected one). I say that as there is another side to CT and that is to increase fear and thus security as a fillip, as the gap between rich and poor widens and bolster the three pillars of the right wing: fear, greed, hypocrisy.

Four held over alleged plot to down plane using meat grinder bomb


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 1, 2017)

Good for AFP JCTT/ Sidney


----------



## CQB (Aug 1, 2017)

One of the four has been released without charge.


----------



## CQB (Aug 4, 2017)

So the gig is up. A couple of Janood will be getting striped suntans for quite some time. Also of note is that in the two accounts I've read plus other media there's no Muslim bashing this time around. 

No Cookies | Herald Sun


----------



## digrar (Aug 5, 2017)

It's already irritating me for domestic travel. Security cretins need to up their profiling a bit better. Pissed off looking mining bogan, yes he'll do your explosives swab, but if you pull his bag to bits and do a piss poor job of putting it back together, there will be dirty looks.


----------

